# Regular Season Game 10: Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(6-3)/(7-2)*

When/Where:
*Friday, November 16, 7:00 p.m. CST*
*AT&T Center*​













































*Alston / Wells / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Parker / Finley / Bowen / Duncan / Oberto*


*Preview

The Rockets will have to face the NBA's defending champions without Tracy McGrady.

McGrady, the league's second-leading scorer, is expected to miss Friday night's showdown against the San Antonio Spurs with a sprained right elbow. He remains listed as day-to-day after an MRI revealed no tendon or ligament damage.

The Rockets' seven-time All-Star left Wednesday's game in the second quarter after his right arm was bent backward reaching for a loose ball in front of the Lakers' Luke Walton.

"The doctors say it will be a week, but I don't know, we'll see," McGrady said after Wednesday's loss to the Los Angeles Lakers. "I will see how it feels."

The Rockets (6-3) are at least preparing to play without their leading scorer in the immediate future.

Before suffering the elbow injury, McGrady was leading the NBA in scoring and was off to the best start of his career. He scored at least 30 points in four of the Rockets' first nine games, earning the Western Conference's Player of the Week honors during the NBA's opening week.

Since the Rockets have needed time to adjust to Rick Adelman's high-motion offense, the team has been leaning on McGrady's production to win games.

Now, at least for one night, they'll have to look elsewhere for offense.

"Guys have got to step up," Rockets guard Mike James said. "Guys have got to handle their own weight. Regardless of who's playing or who's not, we know that he is one of our leaders, one of the superstars. Guys have got to step up in his place."

Bonzi Wells, who played a season-high 40 minutes Wednesday night, will likely replace McGrady in the starting lineup.

That might actually be bad news for the Spurs considering how Wells has played against them.

During the 2006 NBA Playoffs, Wells nearly helped Sacramento pull off a stunning first-round upset of San Antonio, averaging 23.2 points and 12.0 rebounds in a five-game series.

Since joining the Rockets, not much has changed. He had 15 points and seven rebounds last season in a performance that helped Houston win in San Antonio for the first time in nine years.

One season later, Wells was at it again when he had 14 points and 15 rebounds in Houston's 89-81 win over the Spurs.

Wells, though, certainly won't be asked to shoulder the entire load in McGrady's absense.

He knows of at least one other source of help: Yao Ming.

"You're taking 30 points out of our lineup, but everyone has to step their games up and hold it down until he comes back," Wells said. "We have to ride Yao more and come together as a team."

The Rockets certainly know they can't worry about McGrady's health. Despite being able to breathe a sigh of relief that McGrady's injury wasn't as serious as originally thought, there is no timetable for his return.

"We have the Spurs and the Suns coming in here," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "There is no time for tears."*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Change the starting PG to Francis.

Keep my optimism high.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we can still win this

bonzi is the key and francis need some minutes to prove that rafer and MJ are useeeless

i swear mike james thinks MJ = michael jordan


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Hopefully my pessimism will net us a "W". Can you say 6 and 4? :biggrin:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Honestly I'll be watching to see if they put Francis in


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

No vbookie?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pretty move by Hayes, haha "This year Bonzi likes his coach"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bonzi loves playing the spurs


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea but this time it'll be harder since this time Bowen is on Bonzi.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why was Yao benched so quickly? 2 quick fouls?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

NVM, he's back.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why can't we get Yao on Duncan? Duncan's just abusing Scola and Hayes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hehe

GIVE ME SOME HEAD FOR 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

End of the 1st Quarter, Spurs up by 1.

I saw we get some Francis in there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn they are fronting Yao at every possession


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

28-28

Scola is the new Spurs Killer


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is getting aggressive. He is looking for that shot of his, and I saw him directing offense. Nice

James once again does not pass to anyone...and chucks it up


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You can tell that Duncan is trying his very best to dominate this game after what happened last time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is Francis on Inactive or something? Can someone check?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am loving Scola so far...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is running a clinic!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow Scola is lookin for redemption!!!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Neither Alston and James are cuttin' it out, why didn't this team play Francis even for a few minutes?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great, first Violet Palmer, now a rookie referee


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

JuX said:


> Neither Alston and James are cuttin' it out, why didn't this team play Francis even for a few minutes?


Alston has 6 assists and a few rebounds. James just sucks though. I don't know why Francis does not get his minutes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

See, people watched the Utah series last season and saw Boozer exploit the mismatch, and they call Yao a bad defender. But look at Yao guarding Duncan one on one. Apart from maybe Rasheed Wallace and Kevin Garnett, there has been no one in the league who has defended Duncan better. Yao's man D against genuine big men is excellent.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn, kinda crappy how the last 2 mins have gone. But I cant complain on how the Rockets are playing so ya


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Screaming A Smith is really annoying. Seriously man, you are not cool.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

and one day after i cut scola from my fantasy team...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully Scolas gets some confidence out of this.

Wish there was an english sopcast channel.

I mean come on its the Spurs vs Rockets


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Down 5. :S


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OH MY GOD

Scola won't miss!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And he drew a charge as well!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Win or lose I am happy because Scola has shown he can BALL:clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Scola man.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Screaming A Smith is really annoying. Seriously man, you are not cool.


I KNOW :curse: who has their foot up his $$$ whats his problem but PEPSI SCOLA!:yay: is this something we are going to see from him now?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't believe Duncan just complained about that call.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

duncan needs to stop *****ing. yao isn't getting any calls either.

i wish someone on the rockets team knew how to get yao the ball in decent position to score.

scola's looking really good though. i think he'll just keep getting better as the season goes on and if we can be healthy going into the playoffs, we'll be a championship caliber team. i really think we match up with the spurs well.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Terrible refereeing on Yao this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hate Manu -_-


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes Buzzer Beater Goaltend!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 bogus traveling calls on Yao tonight. 

Also, Manu just exploded.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

whats it going to take for announcers and people in general to realize that yao leads the league in paper balloting, not online ballots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> whats it going to take for announcers and people in general to realize that yao leads the league in paper balloting, not online ballots


Yeah I was thinking that too. They said he will win because of the international vote. But he led the NBA last 2 years at his position with in stadium voting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James sucks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The reffing on Yao is a joke. But still his stats should be better than that.....

Scola can ball I am more confident about our team now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James sucks again


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer to the hoop to start the 4th I love it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The ball hit Scola's head.:clap2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is that really Rafer?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, where is this Alston the other 81 games of the year?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ok, where is this Alston the other 81 games of the year?


He still isnt hitting his jump shots.

But it is so fun to see him drive the lane thats where his strength is.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> whats it going to take for announcers and people in general to realize that yao leads the league in paper balloting, not online ballots


because if they realize that, it completely takes away the point they are trying to make.

mike james needs to learn to pass the ball and we need to spend every practice figuring out how to feed the post and then get out of the way/get open.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am loving Scola's fire, he showing some nice emotion out there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we now have ourselves a good game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James sucks


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

The Rox got a three headed monster in YAo, Mac, and Scola =D


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kick ball??? what the hell


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mike James sucks


Yes indeed James sucks. I hated him the first time around and hate him just as much now. Any NBA player can score alot if they took a million shots a game like James does.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do these announcers ever say anything right?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Head, what the hell


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

6-4


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

OMG head!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing head, that cost us badly. Why did you take that shot


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mike James sucks


yeah, but he hit some key shots earlier


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> yeah, but he hit some key shots earlier


and took bad ones during key possessions


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

not getting a rebound hurt us


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Luther Head is a bit like Mike James without quite the same ability to score or defend.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL at steve messing with duncan from the bench...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay something has to be done.
Make james need to be sat if his shot selection keeps up the way it is.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*6**-**6**,* *here* *we** come!*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good defense on the Spurs. Wow, what a lost possession.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Duncan has scored 5 points and grabbed 2 rebounds in the second half.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay, time to give James and Head's minutes to Stevie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Walton was right, we should have won against Memphis, and Lakers. Now we got a 3 game losing streak, and no Tmac. with Phoenix coming into town tomorrow. 

Lovely.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You guys are overrating Alston and underrating James. I mean, both are pretty bad. But no one seems to mind that Alston goes 1-5 from three-point range every game and can't play defense. James is a chucker, but he can do something in those possessions when we can't get the ball to Yao (and there are a lot of them, though he's partly to blame). And he's an above-average defender.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am still trying to work out why Luther took that 3 attempt( with about a minute to go) with time on the shot clock.

Really Luther that was the best option??????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> You guys are overrating Alston and underrating James. I mean, both are pretty bad. But no one seems to mind that Alston goes 1-5 from three-point range every game and can't play defense. James is a chucker, but he can do something in those possessions when we can't get the ball to Yao (and there are a lot of them, though he's partly to blame). And he's an above-average defender.


Let me say this.
Alston cant shoot for **** I know that the whole damn world knows that.

His strengths are his defence & his dribbling ability. Which doesnt help when TMAC is double teamed & Rafer is left by himself on the 3 point line.

But when TMAC isnt in the game Rafer's ability to drive the lane comes to the fore.

But I think neither is good enough to be the starter.


Not too worried right now though because I like what Scola did. It put a smile on my face.
Yao's game is the reason the smile isnt wider.

Stevie do what you gotta do to get into the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> I am still trying to work out why Luther took that 3 attempt( with about a minute to go) with time on the shot clock.
> 
> Really Luther that was the best option??????????


You and me both.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> Let me say this.
> Alston cant shoot for **** I know that the whole damn world knows that.
> 
> His strengths are his defence & his dribbling ability. Which doesnt help when TMAC is double teamed & Rafer is left by himself on the 3 point line.
> ...


Alston's strength is not defense. He gets 1 or 2 steals per game but is a very poor defender overall. Opposing point guards usually kill us. The only reason Tony Parker doesn't is because our interior defense is so good. 

And although he has the ability to penetrate, Alston can't finish. Which is why his layups this game were so surprising.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> You guys are overrating Alston and underrating James. I mean, both are pretty bad. But no one seems to mind that Alston goes 1-5 from three-point range every game and can't play defense. James is a chucker, but he can do something in those possessions when we can't get the ball to Yao (and there are a lot of them, though he's partly to blame). And he's an above-average defender.


As much as I want to agree with you, I cant. James has been terrible this year. His shot selection is just extremely bad. He always tends to force up unnecessary shots, and over dribbles before he makes a pass. On the defensive end, I just haven't impressed enough to have his defense outweigh is terrible shot selection, dribbling and percentages. What I do like is his speed, and energy. But I just wish he would be a little more smarter on his selection of shots. 

And, regarding Alston, every time he shoots a 3 pointer, I cringe (no joke). Tonight though, he did makes some really nice drives.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Thought Yao played well though. He was drawing huge defensive attention. When he was being fronted, Bowen/Barry/Finley were always waiting there to disrupt a lob pass, leaving their man semi-open. They would not have been able to get away with that had McGrady been there. There wasn't a lot he could do given the circumstances. 

When he finally did get to isolate on Duncan in the fourth, he scored with ease. He isn't aggressive enough, though. He should never pass out when he has good position and isn't being directly doubled. But he did that at a crucial point in the game and we wasted the possession.

And he played great defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Alston's strength is not defense. He gets 1 or 2 steals per game but is a very poor defender overall. Opposing point guards usually kill us. The only reason Tony Parker doesn't is because our interior defense is so good.
> 
> And although he has the ability to penetrate, Alston can't finish. Which is why his layups this game were so surprising.


This is true, the opposing guards have always been able to torch us. Alston gets his steals mainly from reaching in on the post players.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We only attempted 6 foul shots. The officiating was only a little worse than usual for a Spurs game, though. Aside from the mid-90's Knicks, I can't remember a team getting away with more defensively and under the boards night in night out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

head's 3 at the end really wasn't that bad. the shot clock was running down. head had a bad angle on the pass(though that was kinda head and the rest of the team's fault) and had he passed it in to yao, it would have been stolen or yao would have been doubled and had to take a bad shot or kick it back out to head for a rushed 3 to beat the clock. how it was, the defender stepped away from head a bit so he took the 3. not that horrible of a shot in my opinion.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

all in all it was a good game of course if we had t-mac things would have been different and where was Bonzi down the strech i thought he was suppose to be the spurs killer but its good to see Scola get some work in


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well good too see Scola have a big game at least. If he can keep this up we'll be winning consistently again in no time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Scola was at his best in the game. I can't believe we dropped 3 straight games. This team still can't function without Tracy. Yao was awful the first three quarters. Alston had a lot of very poor decision making plays. It was a pain watching this on ESPN.


----------

